# Strandberg guitars = sick



## Cadavuh (Oct 2, 2011)

I have never much liked any LP/strat/super strat shapes, so I'm pretty happy I found these. I have fell in love and will own one someday. Any forum members own one of these?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2011)

I want a blacked out strandberg with anodized red hardware with a red inlay taken from a symbol from predator. 

One day...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Strandbergs are awesome, heck I have one in the works, but do please do a search.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2011)

I seriously want one.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

I own #6. Fantastic piece of work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> I own #6. Fantastic piece of work.



That's high praise coming from a gear whore like Fred. Slut.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 2, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> Any forum members own one of these?



Pretty sure all three of those guitars are owned by forum members


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Pretty sure all three of those guitars are owned by forum members



Does Danny Thrasher post here? Sorry Danny if I've been in the same thread with you for the last three years and have no clue who you are. 

I know the second one is Chris Letchford's and the third is Tosin's, they both post here as ChrisLetchford (go figure ) and animalsasleaders respectively.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Does Danny Thrasher post here? Sorry Danny if I've been in the same thread with you for the last three years and have no clue who you are.
> 
> I know the second one is Chris Letchford's and the third is Tosin's, they both post here as ChrisLetchford (go figure ) and animalsasleaders respectively.



Oopsies, I thought the top one was Fred's for some reason. My bad!
No idea who Danny Thrasher is!


----------



## AySay (Oct 2, 2011)

Nat finish maple top + blue hardware =


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> No idea who Danny Thrasher is!



Me either. 

Fella's got some pretty great taste though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's high praise coming from a gear whore like Fred. Slut.



Said Max, with a Strandberg on its way to him. Takes one to know one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Said Max, with a Strandberg on its way to him. Takes one to know one!



My Strandberg is on its way in the same sense that this is almost a car:


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 2, 2011)

Pretty much the only appealing headless guitars in my book.


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 2, 2011)

Does he only use trapezoidal necks?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> Does he only use trapezoidal necks?



No. He will make "Any conventional profile, adapted to player", and it's included in the price. 

The "Trapezoidal Neck Profile&#8482;/Intersecting Plane Neck Profile&#8482;" is available at no extra charge though, and he's a big proponent of it.

In fact a lot of what he's built so far have standard necks. Just look at the photos of 1, 2, 5, 7, and 9 on his sites.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My Strandberg is on its way in the same sense that this is almost a car:



That is only due to you not allowing me to corrupt you via Skype. By the time I'm done with you, you'll have that and a Jaden Spider on order and will be scouring the bay like mad in search for an S7 540. Muahahahah!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> That is only due to you not allowing me to corrupt you via Skype. By the time I'm done with you, you'll have that and a Jaden Spider on order and will be scouring the bay like mad in search for an S7 540. Muahahahah!



Sorry bud, work doesn't allow it, and my laptop's camera sucks. Plus, I have a habit of surfing the web nude. 

Plus, the last thing I need is more Jaden GAS. 

As for searching the bay for an S5407. Been there, done that. I'd do some pretty atrocious things for a minty red model.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

A minty red model like... Mine? 

Dude, the point is for me to show you the axes - you don't a camera for that, only for the subsequent cybersex!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> subsequent cybersex!



You promise? 

Downloading Skype now.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll be home in an hour or so. Send me one of those nude pics of yours so I can be... "ready" for the call!


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm still on the waiting list for one of these.

I haven't played one, I just want one because they look nice.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking at that first picture, am I the only one that thinks a six string Strandberg looks wrong?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

No, but since I don't play 6's, I'm as biased as it gets!


----------



## midian (Oct 2, 2011)

...So, how about playing in the classical position? I could imagine the bridge and tuners being in the way, poking into the right leg...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 2, 2011)

midian said:


> ...So, how about playing in the classical position? I could imagine the bridge and tuners being in the way, poking into the right leg...



Look at the bottom right corner of the guitar, it has a cutout to fit around your leg. At least I think it does.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope - they are too recessed for that, and the guitar balances wonderfully like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

midian said:


> ...So, how about playing in the classical position? I could imagine the bridge and tuners being in the way, poking into the right leg...



This is from the prototyping phase back in 08'.







See how the horn that rests in between the legs has been modified slightly on the final version? Unless you have GIANT quads you should be fine.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Oct 2, 2011)

Strandbergs look awesome, I have every intent of owning one in the future


----------



## celticelk (Oct 2, 2011)

Strandberg is definitely at the top of my personal "lusting after guitars I can't afford" list. They're beautiful in the way that only really *good* design is beautiful: every part makes sense, and there's nothing there that doesn't need to be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Strandbergs look awesome, I have every intent of owning one in the future



Hurry up and get on the list Steve. The dude from Meshuggah was pictured playing one so there are going to be tons of orders coming down the tube.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hurry up and get on the list Steve. The dude from Meshuggah was pictured playing one so there are going to be tons of orders coming down the tube.



We've already got pics of Tosin and Chris playing them - I would have thought that sufficient motivation for the players who can actually afford one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

celticelk said:


> We've already got pics of Tosin and Chris playing them - I would have thought that sufficient motivation for the players who can actually afford one.





I will say though, it's looking like my build may come out significantly cheaper than one would imagine for such a unique piece.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank god I got on the waiting list, even though I'm 20 builds behind


----------



## technomancer (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hurry up and get on the list Steve. The dude from Meshuggah was pictured playing one so there are going to be tons of orders coming down the tube.





Just emailed Ola to see what the current wait is between signing up for the list and placing a deposit... if it's as long as I'm expecting it to be I'll probably sign up now


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Just emailed Ola to see what the current lag time is between signing up for the list and placing a deposit... if it's as long as I'm expecting it to be I'll probably sign up now



Oh, I assure you it is.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Just emailed Ola to see what the current lag time is between signing up for the list and placing a deposit... if it's as long as I'm expecting it to be I'll probably sign up now



It is I contacted him around 3 weeks ago and I got 20 guitars ahead of me. You wont lose anything if you signup.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 2, 2011)

Tosin has two of these. Wow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> It is I contacted him around 3 weeks ago and I got 20 guitars ahead of me. You wont lose anything if you signup.



Jeez, looks like I signed up at the right time.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jeez, looks like I signed up at the right time.


Damn right... Seems like Fred, Tosin and Bulb getting one really got the orders flowin' in!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>


 
I don't know why but it really suits him playing guitars like these, the Nevborn's looked great but sounded sucky but Strandbergs just sound like liquid gold in my opinion, I guess it is due to choice woods and Alumitones .


----------



## MaxSwagger (Oct 2, 2011)

Dang, those look comfy. Want!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxSwagger said:


> Dang, those look comfy. Want!



It's all about the Ergonomics. 

Also, no Strandberg thread would be complete without a nod to the almighty Rick Toone.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Strandbergs are seriously awesome guitars, and the more pics I see of them, the more they're quickly becoming one of my favorite guitar companies.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 2, 2011)

celticelk said:


> They're beautiful in the way that only really *good* design is beautiful: every part makes sense, and there's nothing there that doesn't need to be.



As a student that plans to study engineering, I can safely say that is what gives me a hard on about these. It's a beautiful simplicity and efficiency.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 2, 2011)

Those guitars are bizarre! But the more I see them, the more I'm liking them. Very unique designs.


----------



## orakle (Oct 2, 2011)

A Strandberg 7 with 26.5''-25.75'' fan, oh god do want


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2011)

2 year wait according to the Email I got from Ola yesterday, I'm getting in on that now! He says it'll speed up a lot soon cos he's quitting his day job.

And 16k SEK is an amazing price for such a unique full custom.


----------



## XEN (Oct 3, 2011)

As a longtime Steinberger player I can't help but love Ola's guitars. DO WANT!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> And 16k SEK is an amazing price for such a unique full custom.



Seriously is that all? Wow...I'm actually tempted to get on the waiting list.  Long wait though. :/


----------



## Scrubface05 (Oct 3, 2011)

Such incredible guitars. I think it comes out to be like $3300 or something for one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> 2 year wait according to the Email I got from Ola yesterday, I'm getting in on that now! He says it'll speed up a lot soon cos he's quitting his day job.
> 
> And 16k SEK is an amazing price for such a unique full custom.





vampiregenocide said:


> Seriously is that all? Wow...I'm actually tempted to get on the waiting list.  Long wait though. :/





Scrubface05 said:


> Such incredible guitars. I think it comes out to be like $3300 or something for one?



Keep in mind guys that that's the stock, non-modified price. While Ola does offer 90% of the most common "upgrades" at no additional cost, or for next to nothing, it'll likely come out to a bit more in the end.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I assumed as much. Even so, I was expecting waaaaaay more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

Considering what you get, Strandbergs are VERY modestly priced. For close to what I was quoted I could have gotten the A-typical 7/8 string shred guitar from some other well known builders, and it would have been the same boring "Metal" guitar.


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2011)

Well EU folks have to pay VAT on that...

But yeah you're right, the Ibanez JEM7VWH will cost you £2500 here now, I can get a .strandberg* for £1800 (eventually ) and it'll be not only totally unique, supposrting an innovative, small company (man), and European but it'll be mine!

TBH Everything I'd put on a .strandberg* would come under standard options, I love the shape and look along with the small neck fanning, I'd just get a swamp ash body, hardtail, 7 strings, and an Ash or Wenge top stained dark brown or black. 

Mmmmmm....


If the waiting list is 'no obligation' when your slot comes up like Darren's, I'll get on it tonight. The only problem is I have no idea where I'll be in two years and I can't wait that long to buy another guitar


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

People like those things?!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 3, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> People like those things?!



You sir,are a brave man.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 3, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> People like those things?!



There's no accounting for taste. I see an awful lot of good players using Ibanez, after all.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Oct 3, 2011)

MaxofMetal, When you finally get that Strandberg you better set-up a NGD Post worthy of the Gods themself!


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2011)

Woop, on the list.

Here's hoping he quits his day job soon, if we could be discussing specs inside 18 months I'll be a happy chap. I think I need to buy another custom in the meantime...

Too much GAS I think.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> MaxofMetal, When you finally get that Strandberg you better set-up a NGD Post worthy of the Gods themself!



I'm ordering a Canon T2i just for the NGD.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 3, 2011)

Will we be expecting a NGD in the coming weeks, Max ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> Will we be expecting a NGD in the coming weeks, Max ?



See my posts a few back. 

I've got some time. Plus, I'm waiting on some special pieces of woody goodness from Gilmer.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 3, 2011)

didn't bother looking as I'm half asleep, but knowing your taste it's going to be ergonomically sexy  My specs are pretty much stock other than the bridge color.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

From a construction point of view I didn't really modify much, I wanted an EGS, not an EGS modded by an idiot [me]. 

I have decided to go for an IPNP-DOWN neck profile though.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool, I'm too broke to get anything upgraded so it wont mater to me


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 3, 2011)

Several of the guitars he has have a scale length of 25 - 25.5.

What's the point of a 1/2" fan?

They're gorgeous btw. Of course I've had a Steinberger for 20 years, so of course I'd like this.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 3, 2011)

I would love an EGS 7, I love Ola's work because he makes great looking and sounding guitars that are incredibly versatile depending on the specs of the customer and what style they play, I have really bad GAS for one


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 3, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> Several of the guitars he has have a scale length of 25 - 25.5.
> 
> What's the point of a 1/2" fan?
> 
> They're gorgeous btw. Of course I've had a Steinberger for 20 years, so of course I'd like this.



Ergonomics, I believe. The slight fan makes the frets angle at a more natural position for your hand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> Several of the guitars he has have a scale length of 25 - 25.5.
> 
> What's the point of a 1/2" fan?
> 
> They're gorgeous btw. Of course I've had a Steinberger for 20 years, so of course I'd like this.



The fans he does on many of his instruments are not for string gauge/scale compensation, like a lot of builders. The idea behind the small fans is ergonomics, so the frets flow in the same direction as your fingers and hand naturally shifts as you navigate the fretboard. 

Is it a night and day difference? That's yet to really be investigated fully. 

You can get other fans at little to no extra charge, at least for the time being. 

If you have questions I recommend you talk directly to Ola, he's very responsive to questions regarding his guitars. He also responds very quickly as well.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn, this thread made me research into buying a Standberg. 

So it's waiting list, then when Ola's ready to order your woods, you pay the deposit and then pay the rest when it's completed?


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2011)

^very quickly!

I decided I wasn't going to budget, I was just gunna go for everything I wanted toherwise what's the point, and the only things that cropped up that I'd change are;
-DiMarzios instead of the Lace Pickups
-Neck Thru

And that's it, lol. I'm probably gunna go 6 string so that I can stick some Evolutions in that are blacked out, that on a walnut or other dark figured wood I think would look sexy. 

Like Max said, I want an EGS, not an EGS looking thing modified by an idiot (me).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 3, 2011)

If/when I ever get one, all I'd really do to it is neck through, HSS pickups, and 24.75/26.5" fan. Maybe a pickguard, too, because this






looks pretty damn sexy!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all about the Ergonomics.
> 
> Also, no Strandberg thread would be complete without a nod to the almighty Rick Toone.



 He is very generous and let me use the trapezoid Neck Profile on my own build for free. He was also very helpful and interested in my build. 
 I just dunno when Ican begin to build it 

Strandberg is awesome and Ola is a cool person to deal with. I can't wait maybe that long for a guitar ( I still do with a roter ), so I will build my own with ola's bridge. headless is the name of the game and I will master it


----------



## Zsharp (Oct 3, 2011)

wow these are awesome looking def. going to have to check them out!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 3, 2011)

One day I will have one (or two or three) of these. Good on him for being able to make a living from these now and doing it full time.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 3, 2011)

One day I will have one (or two or three) of these. Good on him for being able to make a living from these now and doing it full time.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Oct 3, 2011)

All I know is that those alumitones are beyond reason. They're such good pickups for the money it hurts. In a good way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If/when I ever get one, all I'd really do to it is neck through, HSS pickups, and 24.75/26.5" fan. Maybe a pickguard, too, because this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one is actually available for immediate sale. It's only 8000 SEK, so probably closer to $1600 after shipping/import. Not bad considering the cost of the bridge and electronics. 

The Squire bits are detracting though. I'm sure Ola sorted those though.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 3, 2011)

A Strandberg Strandocaster!? that is nice, you can't really beat the old Strat set up for versatility.
I like that bridge though, it is really classy.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 3, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> People like those things?!



Yes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> A Strandberg Strandocaster!? that is nice, you can't really beat the old Strat set up for versatility.
> I like that bridge though, it is really classy.



That's actually an experimental guitar that's using the original precursor to the current hardware on the EGS guitars. 

Believe it or not it started it's life as a plane jane Squire Strat. 

I'd love to see Ola's take on "classic" instruments.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 3, 2011)

We should all tell Max to eat multiple bags of dicks for not getting a totally rad anodized trem


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> We should all tell Max to eat multiple bags of dicks for not getting a totally rad anodized trem



Trust me, I tried. 

I pretty much promised Ola that the second he makes a trem capable of being compatible with an 8-string with a 2" to 3" fan I'd put in an order. 

Also:


----------



## Bouillestfu (Oct 3, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Yes.




How would you best describe the alumitones? I've always been curious about them.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's actually an experimental guitar that's using the original precursor to the current hardware on the EGS guitars.
> 
> Believe it or not it started it's life as a plane jane Squire Strat.
> 
> I'd love to see Ola's take on "classic" instruments.


 
You can tell the neck is from a Squier Strat just by looking at the rounding at the bottom of the fingerboard.

And so would I.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 4, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> You can tell the neck is from a Squier Strat just by looking at the *rounding at the bottom of the fingerboard*.
> 
> And so would I.



That's not something that is exclusively Squier


----------



## cronux (Oct 4, 2011)

every time i see a Stranberg guitar i think of:







maby i'm  but can't help it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a Nevborn, isn't it?


----------



## cronux (Oct 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's a Nevborn, isn't it?



jep, straight out of the meshuggah usage era 

as far as i know, they switched to ibanez cause Nevborn had a tendency to go out of tune.. a lot (maby because they were experimental )

but enough spam, back on topic

I WANT A STRANBERG (ok,maby two )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2011)

Just fixed the typo in the thread title, it's Stran*d*berg, not Stranberg.


----------



## Rook (Oct 4, 2011)

^It's .strandberg* actually


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 4, 2011)

thank god somebody fixed it


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope. It's actually .*s*trandberg* - there are no capital letters in the name.


----------



## Rook (Oct 4, 2011)

You talkin to me? I didn't capitalise


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes you did. You just ninja edited it. I see through your lies!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



That's mine. #11. Will have it at the end of October. You have no idea how psyched I am...


----------



## Rook (Oct 4, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Yes you did. You just ninja edited it. I see through your lies!



Lies!




Seriously man, I didn't change it.

u mad bro?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 4, 2011)

NO U! 

(I had misread your ppst initially, but a little nonsense can't hurt. )


----------



## celticelk (Oct 4, 2011)

OzoneJunkie said:


> That's mine. #11. Will have it at the end of October. You have no idea how psyched I am...



Wait, so SS.org members account for about a third of Strandberg's completed or announced builds?


----------



## linchpin (Oct 4, 2011)

A bit weird for me... they look decapitated


----------



## exordium (Oct 4, 2011)

OzoneJunkie said:


> That's mine. #11. Will have it at the end of October. You have no idea how psyched I am...



Ffuuuuu wonder how many people have had someone like Thordendal test drive their guitar! Damn you! 

I kid. Congrats, I bet you're counting down the days. Please post a detailed review with as many pictures/videos as you can!


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 4, 2011)

OzoneJunkie said:


> That's mine. #11. Will have it at the end of October. You have no idea how psyched I am...





MaxOfMetal said:


> Trust me, I tried.
> 
> I pretty much promised Ola that the second he makes a trem capable of being compatible with an 8-string with a 2" to 3" fan I'd put in an order.



Wait, so he hasn't developed an 8-string fanned fret trem, or hasn't developed one that can fan that far?




OzoneJunkie said:


> That's mine. #11. Will have it at the end of October. You have no idea how psyched I am...




Wow, do the Meshuggah guys pre-infuse all of Ola's guitars with mojo?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, on the waiting list. I may even be able to pay the deposit by the time it's due 



MetalGravy said:


> Wait, so he hasn't developed an 8-string fanned fret trem, or hasn't developed one that can fan that far?



He doesn't have a fanned fret trem design yet, though he's supposed to be working on one


----------



## Rook (Oct 5, 2011)

I signed up to Decibel too, I'm hedging a little bit but hoping one of them will suddenly speed up and give me a custom by next year.

Knowing my luck they'll both come at once and I'll lose a slot. Mer.

That said, I want a pretty stripped down look to my guitars these days, no flashy tops, oiled finishes, so my build probably won't be that expensive...

Techno, can we have some 'I'm on the waiting list for...' threads for brands like this in the Luthiery section or is there a reason we don't? Might be cool to get updates from people starting to get their made and to chat about specs. I say chat, I mean drool.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 5, 2011)

.strandberg* guitars are bar none my favorite guitars on the market. 

Which is why I have an EGS styled guitar in the works, though I haven't got the pocket depth for a .strandberg*. 

Let me just say, though, that Ola is a really badass dude, super nice and incredibly supportive of all things creative and intellectual. It's inspiring from an artistic point of view because he believes that everyone needs to share whereas so many are caught up on copyrights and intellectual property. I think I wanna be Ola when I grow up.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I signed up to Decibel too, I'm hedging a little bit but hoping one of them will suddenly speed up and give me a custom by next year.
> 
> Knowing my luck they'll both come at once and I'll lose a slot. Mer.
> 
> ...



I see no reason you can't start a thread like that if you want to for people that want to talk about it. As long as the luthier in question doesn't start using it to discuss build options / sales / promotions it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rook (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/173503-strandberg-thread.html

Woop! I love talking specs!


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Does Danny Thrasher post here? Sorry Danny if I've been in the same thread with you for the last three years and have no clue who you are.
> 
> I know the second one is Chris Letchford's and the third is Tosin's, they both post here as ChrisLetchford (go figure ) and animalsasleaders respectively.


I thought Tosin's was a semi-hollow body with the Strandberg F-Hole (Not really an F though)?

EDIT: Just noticed that there was 5 pages  Could you delete this please?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 6, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> I thought Tosin's was a semi-hollow body with the Strandberg F-Hole (Not really an F though)?
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed that there was 5 pages  Could you delete this please?



Tosin has two because he's a boss.


----------

